# Just needing a bit of encouragement and support today with my dog training!



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi there!

I've already made quite a few posts regarding my really badly behaved border terrier called Maisie. It's all completely my fault as bothe and my partner have spoilt her and babied her from day one at 8 weeks old. She really does call the shots round our house which isn't right.

I had my local dog trainer round today who was £20 an hour which I didn't think was too bad for a one to one session. She is really good. She was here for over two hours whilst I just told her everything about Maisie. She said that Maisie really does think she is boss and is too used to just doing whatever she likes. She told me LOADS of techniques to help solve all of her problems but it seems like SO much work and effort. I'm following her advice but I just feel so cold hearted and cruel. I have to shut Maisie in her crate whilst visitors arrive because she gets so over excited. I then have to wait until she has stopped crying, whining and shaking to let her out to see the visitors. If she jumps up or bites etc then she goes straight back in the crate and we go through it all again. It's just so horrible for me to watch as she looks so sad and even physically shakes! I feel like I'm torturing her and I just wish I'd taught her thus stuff from day one because at the moment she doesn't know what the hell she's done wrong! She's used to just doing what she likes but i can't have her bad behaviour anymore!! I've just gotten really depressed about it and just feel like she doesn't love me anymore because I'm punishing her all the time. The trainer said if Maisie is to know her place then she's not allowed on furniture anymore because otherwise that's giving her a higher place in the household. Well I got home and she whined and whined for hours. I waited till she had stopped then let her out but I couldn't even give her a cuddle on the sofa. This isn't what I want. I want to enjoy my dog and cuddle her but how can I do that if she isn't even allowed on the sofa? I've let her on for now. Will the training really not work if she's allowed on the sofa? Can I not teach her her place whilst also letting her on the furniture? I love her so much and at the moment just feel like I'm being cruel!


Need a bit of positive encouragement! She's not responding well to be telling her what to do. When Will things get better? I am doing the right thing aren't I?


Thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Think of it this way, what you are doing now is only TEMPORARY. When she is actually LISTENING to you, when you KNOW what you are doing, then you can have the dog on the sofa as much as you want.

But to begin with your dog must learn that it is YOU that decides WHAT she does, WHEN she does it and WHERE etc.

When those rules have been established you can then give her a looser rein.

Dogs learn by cause and effect and if you are consistent you will have, in the long run, a dog that is a joy rather than an albatross around your neck which is a pain to own and know.

You can still cuddle your dog in the interim when you are on the floor.

At the end of the day it does not matter what rules you have so long as you HAVE rules and both of you know what they are and keep to them.

So, yes you CAN have your dog on the sofa by all means but make sure for example that she has to be given permission to access it.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Quite honestly, I'd say you wasted your time and money with that "trainer". For one thing, the crate should not be used as a punishment like that, you run the risk of her coming to hate the crate if you use it that way. There is absolutely no reason your dog cannot get on the sofa if you're happy to have her up there. The whole rank reduction thing of not letting dogs on furniture, always going through doors before them, eating before them etc is rubbish. There are far better ways of training your dog than simply punishing them every time they don't get it right. And the fact it's depressing you means that chances are you won't stick at it.

As for being overwhelmed, as I said in your other thread, pick one or two behaviours and work on them rather than trying to tackle everything at once. You're bound to be overwhelmed and upset if you try doing it all at once.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks smoky bear. So you think I should follow her advice and keep the dog off the sofa? She is used to just being allowed anywhere! She is always on the sofa! What do I do to keep her off? 

Sarah - I don't feel I have wasted my money on the trainer. She is registered with the pet council thing I can't remember it's name! She was just saying that Maisie is used to doing whatever she wants and thinks she's boss. I don't see how the boss thing is a load of rubbish when it's obviously true? If dogs aren't told what to do then they end up ruling the house? The crate isn't being used as punishment. Punishment is the kitchen. If she bites a guest then she gets shut in the kitchen not her crate. She gets shut in her crate when guests arrive and us only allowed out when she calms down. I don't see how else I can teach her to calm down and greet guests calmly without biting them? I'm so confused! Everyone is telling me to do different things! I thought what I was doing was right? It takes her AGES to stop whining when gursts arrive or when I come home when she's shut in the crate but I don't let her out until she stops even if she is shaking and crying and even howling! When she has stopped and sometimes it takes hours... I then let her out. This is correct isn't it?

She will learn to stop wont she? :/


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Sarah could you suggest your ways of dealing with Maisie's problems? I do think she thinks she's boss! She snatches food etc.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Also wouldn't anyone find it distressing when their dog is crying and shaking because they want to see you? It's hard but I know it will be good for her in the long run!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I know it feels like there is a huge amount to do, but just break it down into small chunks and you will be amazed at how quickly your dog improves. I once spent 1/2 an hour opening and closing my front door until my dog sat still and waited to be allowed out, but now he sits and waits automatically. Of course she doesn't like you telling her what to do when she has been allowed to do what she likes for a long time. You just have to keep telling yourself it will be worth it when you have a well-behaved, happy dog. You may feel cruel (and dogs are masters of emotional blackmail) but nothing you are doing is actually going to harm her (and, in the case of waiting at doors could PREVENT her getting hurt).

Though I don't agree that letting dogs on the sofa gives them a "higher" place in the house, I do agree that, sometimes you have to restrict access in order to teach them some manners. Again, this is something I had to do with my dog but he now knows that he can come up only when I invite him and he has to get off when I tell him. He has a bed of his own so it's not as if the only alternative is cold, hard concrete...

I know it feels horrible and that you love your dog but sometimes you have to be tough with them. She will not love you any less in the long run and any training work you do with her will strengthen your bond.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Vev said:


> Thanks smoky bear. So you think I should follow her advice and keep the dog off the sofa? She is used to just being allowed anywhere!
> 
> *Precisely, she is used to doing what she likes, when she likes and where she likes.
> 
> ...


She will learn anything you care to teach her.

She has learned lots of things thus far has she not? You taught her lots, now you need to teach her other things.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

As I said before it sounds like she really hasn't been acclimatised to the crate properly or is just so used to not having to use it she thinks she can get out by whining, try re-introducing her using treats and play. It will be an important management tool for you while you work on the other stuff but as Sarah says it will only work if you stick to it and you aren't going to stick to something you think is cruel.

We learnt NILIF, Nothing In Life Is Free, which is exactly what it sounds like. Ask for simple commands like sit and wait before feeding and letting out the door etc if she wants up for a cuddle make her do something again a simple sit will do, our little terror learnt very very quickly and while she will jump up,run up the stairs barge out the door etc if we aren't looking or paying attention, she waits to be asked if we are.

She really doesn't think she is the boss, dogs have no comprehension of these that type of hierarchy, she just knows she has been allowed to do what she wants and now you need to train her the way you want her to behave, she just needs to learn the preferred behaviors and then you can enjoy spending time with her again. 

I have a reactive dog, I found I was too overwhelmed trying to train everything at once so I concentrated on one or two things at a time. I let her pull on the lead while I tried to work on stopping her barking at cars for example.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry you're having problems. It will take a bit of time for her to understand what you want from her and I think consistency is the key.

I do wonder about using the crate as you describe though. I know you don't see it as punishment, but from what you describe, how can it be anything else? I would think using the kitchen (maybe with babygate) when guests arrive would be preferable. Her crate is supposed to be a place of peace and calm and if she is taking hours to settle, that it can hardly be that? She may start to not want to go in?

I must stress this is only my opinion though and I don't profess to be an expert. 

Many people don't go along with the pack leader theory but it's personal choice in the end. 

My dog is SO not dominant that him being on the sofa presents no issues at all. 

There is a website called Thedogtrainingsecret that uses some great methods. All kind and based on reward which may be of interest. 

Try not to beat yourself up. Everyone makes mistakes, and you obviously feel that you have got it wrong in the past, but you are taking steps to sort it out. However, having had experts advise me on things in the past - I would stress - if something feels wrong/unnecessarily harsh to you, then don't do it. You are the one who has to live with what is done to your dog and I know from bitter experience we can sometimes be bullied down a route we would naturally choose.  Trust your instincts. 

Good luck.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Perhaps a houseline and you armed with lots of yummy treats when people visit would be better than crating her , if she is being distressed by this .

As for the sofa info you have been given , have a read of 'Dominance in dogs : fact or fiction' by Barry Eaton, this is mentioned in there


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've suggested ways of dealing with some of Maisies problems on other threads you've posted about them. As I say though, I don't think trying to tackle them all at once is the best way to go about it, you have a lot of behaviours you want to change. I don't believe a dog thinks it's boss because it snatches food, barges through doorways, jumps on visitors etc. I believe that's simply a dog who has learned no manners and has never been taught what is expected of it. Spencer was the same way when he came to me at 9 months old and while we're still working on some issues he's mostly a fairly well mannered young dog. 

My dog sits rather than jumping on people. If he forgets himself and jumps (he's still young and enthusiastic and some people, usually men, encourage him) then I remove him for a few moments to calm down. Sitting gets him attention, jumping gets him ignored or removed.

He waits for permission to go through exterior doors and down the stairs and to get out of the car, this was taught as I described in your other thread.

Pulling on leash, there are a ton of different ways to solve the problem, it's just a matter of trying them for a while and finding out which works. For me and Spencer it was a combination of Choose to Heel and the silky leash method. With my last dog it was a matter of simply turning and walking in another direction whenever he got out of position. Other people swear by simply stopping until the leash goes loose but I've had no success with that one.

And I agree, if she's screaming and shaking and carrying on like that in her crate then it is not a pleasant place for her to be and I would definitely not be using it in that situation. I'd have her in a separate room when guests come in and bring her out on leash so you can remove her if she jumps or bites. I don't shut my dog away, simply take him out of reach and give him a moment to calm down before trying again.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with the others the crate should be her little sanctuary not her prison,put her in another room until she calms down. I feel for you, I took my dog on with loads of bad manners but after 9 months there is a lot of improvement. Its a long job and nothing is resolved overnight, it does make you feel mean when you have to do these things but in the end you will have an obedient dog that is a pleasure to have around.As they say no pain no gain, Bramble soon learnt that he can only go on the sofa if I say its okay. He can still be a pest with visitors but has stopped leaping up at them, you have to harden your heart Im afraid.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

You all say not to put her in crate when guests arrive etc. well ok ill shut her in the kitchen till she calms down but I want her to eventually be about to sit in her crate with guests there as the crate is in the lounge where the guests are. Also I have to leave her in her crate when I get back from being out because that's where I've left her. I've been told that I'm supposed to ignore her for the first 10 mins or so until she stops whining or calms down. That when I leave her in her crate. Surely that's ok? I don't want to let her out straight away and reward her for whining at me. Also I like to shut her in there web I'm doing housework or we are eating our meals. Is that ok? Trouble is she whines because she is used to being with us all the time. Surely that's ok? She will have to learn that whining is unacceptable whether he is in the crate or wherever!

Finally we are going to stop her sleeping in our bed at night and we are going to shut her in her crate at night. Well she is OBVIOUSLY going to whine then As she is used to being with us. So how can I overcome these without shutting her in her crate?


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

if you don't want to shut her in another room or her crate , perhaps try keeping her on a lead and ignoring her and ask guests to ignore her til she settles down then ask her to sit for a treat off people she wants to greet .
basically you don't want to reward her jumping up and being over excited by giving her attention


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

But if I do that she won't learn that whining gets her nowhere and will carry on whining when I do anything without her


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Vev said:


> But if I do that she won't learn that whining gets her nowhere and will carry on whining when I do anything without her


I was just suggesting an alternative way to get her to greet guests calmly. just ignore the overexcited behaviour and don't reward her with attention until she calms down .


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Also she doesn't eat her dog good unless I put human food on top? Shall I just start puttingthe food down twice a day without any human food and if she doesn't eat it I will pick it up after10mins. Will sheevwntyeat it without human food?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Those of you who don't think my dog thinks she's boss. Why does she then dominate my mums dog and fight with her whenever my mums dog tries to greet me?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Vev said:


> Also she doesn't eat her dog good unless I put human food on top? Shall I just start puttingthe food down twice a day without any human food and if she doesn't eat it I will pick it up after10mins. Will sheevwntyeat it without human food?


Dogs do not starve themselves (except in extremely rare cases)

These are animals that like to drink out of the toilet bowl, consume the contents of nappies, eat rotting corpses, scarf down their own vomit and binge on horse poo and lick their own bottoms.

How fussy can they be?

Do not make a drama out of meal times, weigh out daily rations, halve it and then divide it into two.

Put a meal down and remove what, if anything, is left after 10 minutes.

AND FEED NOTHING ELSE until the next meal.

If she has not eaten the first meal, either throw it away or keep it for another day (if say it is dried food).

Then repeat in the evening.

Dogs are designed to gorge and fast. So going without a few meals will not kill them (as long as they are drinking).

By day 4 most dogs have caved (if the owners have the courage of their own convictions).

Hunger is a powerful appetiser I have found.

It is owners that make dogs fussy.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Vev said:


> Those of you who don't think my dog thinks she's boss. Why does she then dominate my mums dog and fight with her whenever my mums dog tries to greet me?


she may be very 'dominating' and over the top when playing with other dogs just because that's her personality and she hasn't been taught that its rude

she doesn't see you as another dog , dogs don't think of themselves as part of a 'pack' they are not like wolves she's not trying to be the boss she just doesn't understand how you want her to behave


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Vev you sure are beating yourself up over all this,okay you admit you made all the classic mistakes,but nothing that cant be re trained.You just have to harden your heart a bit and start as you want to go on,she'll learn.But she wont if one day she can do things her way and the next you come down with a heavy hand (not literally). If she sees you weakening you have had it,tough but doable.Stop feeling sorry for her,you are actually doing her a big favour.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I have said before goes down the positive route. You never feel guilty and it works much quicker. Like I said before teach yourself use youtube or go to a positive training puppy class. Look back at your other thread there are some awesome suggestions for videos. 
Dogs will do anything for the right kind of reward. You can train them at any age and if one method doesn't work try another. 
You can do it :thumbup1:


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you! 

I have softened a little bit. I'm still letting we on the furniture because I want to cuddle her!but this won't affect her other training? And I am doing the right thing by letting her whine in her crate and not attending to it? She won't hate her crate will she?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Am
I doing it all right by letting her whine in her crate and letting her whine out the kitchen when guests arrive for ages? It just seems cruel cus she gets really distressed and howls


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I used exclusion and it didn't work really. I did give us all a break for a bit which I do think is important with a puppy. If your puppy has a kong I see nothing wrong with crate training if it helps you keep sane. 
I found with mouthing, a simple "Ah" worked followed by training. If you have a good solid trained sit. It acts as a reset button on your dog. You are not rewarding the behaviour you are providing an alternative for your dog. 
Never mind about dogs on sofas/beds. It makes no difference. If your dog resource guards a bed/sofa. Work on training the command for getting off the sofa. Works wonders. 
Mine guards nothing I have been doing it since she was tiny. She does not think she is boss or anything but she looks to me for food and treats. 
Looking up nothing in life is free type training is also good. 
I make my dog earn every treat I give them. I praise them every time they show me something good and so they work to impress me not to challenge me or get my attention in negative ways etc. 
If you aren't keen on reading use youtube if you aren't keen on that use podcasts etc. There are tonnes of good resources. Best of luck.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

For your greeting guests and using a crate, I have a suggestion that worked well for me. 

Rather than shutting her in the crate how about teaching her to go in there herself when guests arrive. This way, not only is she not annoying your guests she sees the crate as a good place and does not bark and whine the place down. This worked extremely well for my dog. You star off by rewarding her for going in and out of the crate on her own and then slowly move on to teaching her to stay in there for a little longer, rewarding her reguluarly while she is actually in the crate. You can put a command such as 'settle' or ' crate' on this behaviour and when she is ready and happy to go into it then you can introduce one guest into the mix. When they arrive ask her to go to her crate, if she doesn't do it then help her, point to in or go over and encouage her in to it, at this point your guest should ignore her. Remember to reward your dog for going into the crate and staying in it too, if she does leave it then encourage her back in and reward her for doing so. Then once she is nicely settled in the crate your guest is more than welcome to greet her. 

That worked well with my dog, to the extent that the crate hasn't been used in months and he will happilly settle in his bed when guests come (but we are friendless so thats not too often !!! Haha!)


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

So I should let her out when she whines?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Pindonkey said:


> For your greeting guests and using a crate, I have a suggestion that worked well for me.
> 
> Rather than shutting her in the crate how about teaching her to go in there herself when guests arrive. This way, not only is she not annoying your guests she sees the crate as a good place and does not bark and whine the place down. This worked extremely well for my dog. You star off by rewarding her for going in and out of the crate on her own and then slowly move on to teaching her to stay in there for a little longer, rewarding her reguluarly while she is actually in the crate. You can put a command such as 'settle' or ' crate' on this behaviour and when she is ready and happy to go into it then you can introduce one guest into the mix. When they arrive ask her to go to her crate, if she doesn't do it then help her, point to in or go over and encouage her in to it, at this point your guest should ignore her. Remember to reward your dog for going into the crate and staying in it too, if she does leave it then encourage her back in and reward her for doing so. Then once she is nicely settled in the crate your guest is more than welcome to greet her.
> 
> That worked well with my dog, to the extent that the crate hasn't been used in months and he will happilly settle in his bed when guests come (but we are friendless so thats not too often !!! Haha!)


That wouldn't work with Maisie! I've trained her to go into her crate on command but if guests come she just goes mental and barks etc and has to see them!!


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Vev, You're doing the right thing by trying to turn things around and it's difficult as behaviour gets a little worse before it gets better as Smokey explained, But; Your repeatedly asking the same questions and getting some conflicting suggestions. 
I don't think this is helping you as it seems to be adding to your frustration and confusion as to what to do. It's difficult to train a dog if you're unsure and constantly doubting yourself

I suggest you stick with the advice of one or two experienced people who you feel able to communicate well with. Perhaps via P.M or email to cut out all the other noise.

Where abouts do you live, there may be local people willing to help


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

WhatWouldSidDo said:


> Vev, You're doing the right thing by trying to turn things around and it's difficult as behaviour gets a little worse before it gets better as Smokey explained, But; Your repeatedly asking the same questions and getting some conflicting suggestions.
> I don't think this is helping you as it seems to be adding to your frustration and confusion as to what to do. It's difficult to train a dog if you're unsure and constantly doubting yourself
> 
> I suggest you stick with the advice of one or two experienced people who you feel able to communicate well with. Perhaps via P.M or email to cut out all the other noise.
> ...


Yes you are right! I'm finding it hard enough without people telling me I'm doing it wrong!

I live in herefordshire. Any experienced dog owners live in herefordshire?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone know any good dog trainers in my area?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Vev said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have softened a little bit. I'm still letting we on the furniture because I want to cuddle her!but this won't affect her other training? And I am doing the right thing by letting her whine in her crate and not attending to it? She won't hate her crate will she?


My dog isn't allowed on the sofa without permission, just because it helps with her training and impulse control. It's an idea similar to NILIF (nothing in life is free) which is a good program for 'spoilt' dogs. It means if your dog wants something he has to do a command first, basically. So if my dog approaches the sofa I make her sit down first, then once she does I'll pat a spot for her to come up to.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

If you were happy with the trainer you saw why not just stick with what she advised for a while? I know with the trainer I use that if I have any questions I can email her and she will discuss any concerns I have or clarify anything so maybe you could do the same. You may find it less confusing than asking people on here if what she suggested is the right thing - as others have said there are some very knowledgeable and helpful people on here but it can get a bit confusing when you have different advice coming from all directions.
If you are genuinely not happy with your trainer (rather than just feeling mean for imposing some boundaries on your dog) then I would look around for a different one, but I would imagine that most people would give similar advice in terms of teaching your dog some manners and impulse control...


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

It doesn't hurt the dog when they get all frustrated and whiney when I leave her out the kitchen when guests arrive? He sounds like he is having a mental fit out there launching herself at the gate and shaking etc. I'm worried it will damage her health?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Vev said:


> It doesn't hurt the dog when they get all frustrated and whiney when I leave her out the kitchen when guests arrive? He sounds like he is having a mental fit out there launching herself at the gate and shaking etc. I'm worried it will damage her health?


Look at it this way, at least she is not damaging somebody ELSE'S health.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

What do you mean? I don't want her to damage herself either.... I'm worried its stressin her out and getting her down as she's so confused


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Vev said:


> What do you mean? I don't want her to damage herself either.... I'm worried its stressin her out and getting her down as she's so confused


Just ride it out. My puppy at present gets frustrated and over excited and tries to bite my am off on walks (older dog was the same). As he's huge I walk quickly to the nearest tree / lamp post / fence whatever and he gets tethered there until he calms. He makes pretty much every noise in the ridgie range (there are a lot!) at maximum volume but stops his tantrum if ignored.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Vev said:


> What do you mean? I don't want her to damage herself either.... I'm worried its stressin her out and getting her down as she's so confused


You have said several times that your dog bites guests, if she cannot access them, she cannot bite them so therefore their health is preserved.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Vev said:


> What do you mean? I don't want her to damage herself either.... I'm worried its stressin her out and getting her down as she's so confused


She's confused because she is having to do something different. There are many things I do that confuse my dog but do not harm him. She may be stressed in the crate but from the sounds of it she was already stressed by visitors - trying to bite them etc. By stopping her from interacting with guests you are giving yourself an opportunity to work on her issues by controlling the situation and the interaction between dog and visitors rather than simply trying to manage a situation which is stressful for all concerned and could escalate to the point where your dog is able to bite..


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My dogs get over excited when guests arrive (well one of them does) so they go in their crates but I always make sure they have something nice, so a stuffed kong etc so been in their crate is a nice place. 
Can you do something like that, pop her in a crate with a stuffed kong or in the kitchen with a kong and leave her to it. The issue is it sounds like you want your dog around your guests and personally the only way to teach her to be calm around guests is to have her around guests. Personally I woudl be inclined to her her on a lead when guests arrive, keep her with you, and treat calme behaviour, once she is calm allow the guest to give her a fuss, if she gets excited move away from the guest, once calm allow the guest to fuss her then her direct reward for calm behaviour is a fuss from the guest, at the minute the reward for her calm behaviour is release from solitry confinement.
I agree she souldn't be allowed out of her crate while crying but you need to remember she doesn't need to be totally silent for a continued amount of time, a 10 second silence is fine, allow her straight out.
You could do some training, pop her in her crate shut the door, assuming she is still quiet let her out again straight away keep doing that, then pop her in leave her for 10 secs if she is still silent let her out, then 20 seconds 30 seconds a minute etc
Unfortunately training a dog is a long old slog and can take a long time, you just have to stay positive.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just not sure I'm Doing it all right!
One of her big problems is nicking my stuff and chewing or running off with it. I've tried trading it for treats or toys but it doesn't work. The dog trainer said to put all valuable stuff out of reach and leave old paper and yoghurt pots everywhere so that she can run off with them and I can ignore her. Well that's what I've been doing but it seems to of just made her worse. She is just nickin all the bits o paper and jumping all over the coffee table and then making a gift mess by rippin it all up whilst I ignore her. But I'm worried she thinks she is just allowed to do that now but if I tell her of its giving her tere attention she wants. Any ideas?


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

First of all I will begin by saying that if you are not convinced that what you are doing is right then your dog is certainly not going to be convinced that you mean what you say. I know you say that your trainer is right and that you realise your dog has to learn some manners, but in your responses to peoples suggestions you keep questioning yourself and what you are doing. If Maisie even suspects that you do not mean it, she will keep on doing what she knows best to get the response she wants, which is to bark and create for attention?*
Having said that, it does seem as if Maisie has a negative association with her crate? I could have misread your posts however, so forgive me if that is the case. If she has come to associate her crate negatively, ie where she gets to experience stress frustration and anxiety, then perhaps you should try to either concentrate on getting her to associate good things with it, ie like having a treat, or fav toy, or as others have said, perhaps using a lead to help her control her manners when people come to the door? I also agree that you need to not wait until she has been quiet in her crate /kitchen for very long before rewarding her by allowing her to greet the visitor or have a treat etc, but instead try to be watchful for the 'moment' when a degree of calm has arrived and then immediately reward her for it.
I agree with what has been suggested, that perhaps someone in your area could provide some support for you on a regular basis. It is very tough, but all very do-able. i did have a friend with different but similar problems with her dog, in as much as she felt cruel getting him to behave and was never very convincing in her efforts to teach him some manners and OK behaviour. I think what I am saying is that although its Maisies manners you want to change, you have to first look at changing your perception of yourself. If you think you are being mean (even though you know it is a sort of tough love) then Maisie will not respond. Dogs are very intuitive and can detect when your confidence and resolve is melting, and will work on that.*
Keep going, be consistent, and also try to find some enjoyment for you both, because that may help to keep the motivation there for training etc. Good luck!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Vev said:


> I'm just not sure I'm Doing it all right!
> One of her big problems is nicking my stuff and chewing or running off with it. I've tried trading it for treats or toys but it doesn't work. The dog trainer said to put all valuable stuff out of reach and leave old paper and yoghurt pots everywhere so that she can run off with them and I can ignore her.


TBH I wouldn't bother with putting other thing out that she can steal. My dog used to be quitey bad for stealing stuff so I just make sure that EVERYTHING is out of his reach (to him, everything is a toy). I certainly didn't bother leaving out alternative things for him to steal, and for him yoghurt pots and paper are brilliant toys and certainly wouldn't get him out of the habit of running off with random stuff.

As I have said before, if you are not sure you are doing things right then ASK your trainer, or if you don't trust your trainer than find a new one. If you are already confused then asking on here is unlikely to help as you will get many different opinions from many people, none of whom know you or your dog...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't purposely leave stuff out for my dog to steal. And if I left cardboard or something like that out he'd certainly have himself a whale of a time destroying it and playing with it. I just put everything valuable out of reach so that I could ignore him if he did grab something. I do give him toilet roll tubes or empty boxes to shred from time to time though coz he enjoys it. But they're handed to him, they're not stolen.

Just a thought, did you actually teach your dog that the crate is a good place before shutting her in there? It was only a couple of weeks ago that you were asking about it. Might explain why she seems so stressed in there.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

To answer questions yes I did teach Maisie that the crate is a good place but she doesn't seem to like it. She will never go in there when the door is open and sit in there or anything. I put kongs in there, treated her everytime she went in and fed her in there etc. but I only did that for a few days then started shutting her in there. The trainer says its not the crate she is frustrated with its that she can't do exactly what she wants anymore! I think that's true because if I ignore her initial frustration then she eventually calms and goes to sleep. I think she is just trying to get attention. 

It's the same with the stealing things. She does it when I ignore her. How can I stop her doing it?! I can't put EVERYTHING out of sight because she literally steals anything including coasters!!!! 

Am I doing it all right?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Also how do I get my dog to stop sleeping in my bed and start sleeping in her crate without her whining all night a d hating get crate?


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Before I inherited my spaniel, his previous owner had little control over him and he had pretty bad manners. He was allowed on all the furniture (thus giving access to cushions throws etc) and he would grab shoes and slippers and make off out the door and round the neighbourhood with his loot, depositing it on various doorsteps. She often had to either go round her neighbourhood requesting her shoes back or wait for them to be brought back by more considerate people! 

After he came to live with me, for he first few weeks he was fixated on grabbing whatever he could and legging off with it - fortunately he isnt a chewer! However with training and diligence he learned what he could have and what he could not. Now shoes are perfectly safe, and he is out of the habit of climbing over the furniture and so he doesnt go for the cushions either. Instead, he has his own toys which he cossets, and will bring to me when he thinks I need cheering up by a soggy mucky teddy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Vev said:


> It's the same with the stealing things. She does it when I ignore her. How can I stop her doing it?! I can't put EVERYTHING out of sight because she literally steals anything including coasters!!!!
> 
> Am I doing it all right?


If it were me, I'd put anything of value out of reach and then if she steals anything else I'd ignore it. Act as if you can't even see her. The second she gets bored of that and drops and item or offers another behaviour that you like I'd go mad praising and have a quick game or something.



Vev said:


> Also how do I get my dog to stop sleeping in my bed and start sleeping in her crate without her whining all night a d hating get crate?


Tough love I think; don't give in and let her on your bed again if you no longer want her to sleep there.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Do you actually want her to stop sleeping on your bed or is it because you think it will make a difference to the other behaviours? I would find it difficult to not give in as I'm happy for them to be on my bed. I'd focus on the real issues such as when visitors come round. I'd also decide what you are going to do and stick to it. If you're confused your dog will be too.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Vev said:


> Also how do I get my dog to stop sleeping in my bed and start sleeping in her crate without her whining all night a d hating get crate?


Admittedly, I didnt have a crate to put Peanut in, but when he came to me, he was used to sleeping with his previous owner, and so rather than put him right where I wanted him -in the kitchen- I put his bed on the floor ourside my bedroom door, with my door open, so he could hear my voice and be reassured that he wasnt abandoned (he was experiencing the loss of his previous owner). He did cry and whine for a night ir two, and that meant getting up to reassure him. However, after he had been settled for a week, I moved his bed to the kitchen. This was a relatively easy transition for him. I preffered to not shut the door because that might have caused a set back, but I was fairly certain he was settled and not going to cause havoc. However, you may consider a gate across the kitchen so Maisie doesnt feel too anxious. I can shut the door now, but it did used to upset him. My advice to you would be to try the bed move in stages, but sticking to your guns.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Vev my dog used to and still does sometimes steal stuff and he did with his previous owner,this was down to the lack of attention he got there.Which made it hard for me to understand why he still did/does it as he is walked daily and is never home alone for more than an hour or two + he gets mental stimuli as well. If your dog think your weakening on changing her behaviour she will latch onto it,its to easy to feel sorry for them.I know I did with Bramble but his past homelife is not my problem in my home he has had to learn a new set of rules as I dont think he had any prior to living here.Yes he was loved and fed but interaction and exercise weren't on the agenda.Its hard really hard undoing all the wrongs, I knew it was going to be a long time of working and working at it.It will be the same for you,if you think you can undo all the bad behaviour overnight,sorry your in for a hard time. Its a matter of consistency,consistency 100% 9 months down the line we are still on the hard path,it aint easy but worthwhile to have a well mannered, obediant dog. Ive got a long way to go still but I wont weaken,although at times it seems easier to throw the towel in. Stick at it,dont weaken.Ive learnt so much from this forum they know what their talking about and the support has been very welcome,especially at times when I wonder what the hell Ive taken on.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks again for all the replies!

To answer a few questions:

Yes the reason i want her to stop sleeping on the bed and going on the furniture is because the dog trainer said that that is automatically giving her a higher status. 

She has been allowed what she likes from day one in our house and its been going on for a year. She is now unmanageable and I wish i hadn't let her grow up like this. She doesn't listen to a word i say and is sometimes embarrassingly badly behaved. If i dont start asserting myself and get her off the bed and furniture surely she will still think she can do what she wants and rule the house? At the moment she demands everything. She knows how to get my attention. I've positively used the crate yet she still whines when shes in there because she wants to be with me all the time and doesnt like being restricted to a certain area. 

I'm not expecting it all to happen overnight and i really regret bringing her up so poorly. Surely it won't take nine months to see improvements? I'm hoping to get her to at least listen to me whithin a month! Why won't she take any notice of what i say?!?! Is it because she is a terrier and impossible to train?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I don't think there is a connection between dogs on the furniture and anything else. My dogs even go in front of me going down the stairs! Despite this my oldest dog got through to the finals of a TV show on the BBC to show how children can train dogs and he was only one at the time. He knows loads of commands, walks to heel and has excellent recall. My little one is currently snuggled next to me on the sofa and her only issue is she is a bit timid in the dark. I trained them on the things that mattered.


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

You will see small improvements but as I said it takes time.Think of it from your dogs angle, she has ruled the roost since day one. Now you want to change the rules, well she aint gonna like it is she. I know many others on here dont agree with the alpha dog thing but I do. Get her off your bed as of tonight,she wont like it but your in control now not her. She will test you to your limit, but its called tough love. Hell your in charge now not her, of course she doesnt listen to you why should she,you have let her have her way from day1. Bramble was like that, now he does not go through a door before me, he never ever comes on my bed. He only goes on the settee when I say its time to do so, he doesnt eat until I give him the cue. Sorry hun not wanting to sound mean but you need to grow some where that spoilt madam is concerned or else you will end up a very unhappy owner. I believe dogs actually like rules and structure in their lives then they know where they are in the pecking order. Good Luck but dont give in.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

So why is the dominance theory all a load of rubbish? My dog certainly seems to be dominant with other dogs and thinks she's boss! She barks to guard the house etc. 

My dog trainer said that when I come home I should ignore the dog for a while just so my dog knows I didn't come home just to see her.

Is this a good idea?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

And another example of Maisie's bad behaviour is she goes and gets a toy and judges me with it for ages and occasionally gets my skin with her teeth. I don't like it so I take the toy off her when she does it and tell her no. But I still start pay sessions with her.

Is that confusing her?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Vev said:


> So why is the dominance theory all a load of rubbish? My dog certainly seems to be dominant with other dogs and thinks she's boss! She barks to guard the house etc.
> 
> My dog trainer said that when I come home I should ignore the dog for a while just so my dog knows I didn't come home just to see her.
> 
> Is this a good idea?


Dominance itself is not a load of rubbish. Dogs do display dominant and submissive behaviors. It's just that dominance has little if nothing to do with our relationship with our dogs and figuring out how to communicate with them effectively and teaching them to be accepted members of our household and society. 
Also, a lot of what we *think* are dominant behaviors are simply normal dog behaviors that just need to be tempered, trained, managed. For example barking to guard the house isn't dominance. It's a dog who hasn't been taught when/it it's appropriate to bark or a cue that means "stop barking". Simple. 

This is a good explanation IMO 
Traditional Dog Training | Philosophy | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS
And the longer version:
The Dominance Controversy | Philosophy | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

I've just been reading this article and it sounds exactly like my dog! It's saying why just positive clicker training won't work f your dog doesn't know he's not pack leader...

Respect Training Program - Teaching Your Dog To Respect You

I feel the pack leader thing is correct? Why are so many people against it?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I think if you want your dog to behave in a certain way then train them! I see this as my dogs home and I'm not going to start controlling them to the point of telling them when they can and can't go on the sofa and making sure I go through a door first. They know the commands that matter. If you don't want your dog to bark not letting it on the bed won't change that. Teaching him not to bark will. That goes for all the other issues you have. If you don't want him on the sofa that's fine. Just don't think it will change anything else.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Vev said:


> I feel the pack leader thing is correct? Why are so many people against it?


Because it's far, far too easy to put things that have nothing to do with respect or dominance down to a lack of respect or a dog thinking it's the boss. And once you start looking for signs your dog is "dominant" you will find them. The more you look, the more you will find, most of them meaningless. It doesn't seem to matter how well behaved or shut down a dog is, there's usually something you can find to label as "dominant" behaviour. Then there are the ways of dealing with supposed dominance, they range from harmless but pretty pointless (such as eating before the dog) through to downright dangerous (such as alpha rolls). I've even seen people putting things such as a dog not eating down to it being dominant, wanting to control when it was fed, separation anxiety as the dog being dominant and trying to dictate whether or not its people could leave the house.

I've been there, done that, bought the tshirt with dominance based training. It ruined my relationship with one dog beyond recovery. My relationship with the other dog did recover and he went from a sullen, snappy dog who wouldn't do a thing without putting up a fight to a pleasure to own and work with. My current dog is an absolute joy to own and has mostly stopped going belly up and wetting himself in fear if he thinks he's done wrong. His previous owners used dominance based methods to "show him who's boss".


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Vev said:


> I've just been reading this article and it sounds exactly like my dog! It's saying why just positive clicker training won't work f your dog doesn't know he's not pack leader...
> 
> Respect Training Program - Teaching Your Dog To Respect You
> 
> I feel the pack leader thing is correct? Why are so many people against it?


Hi, I just read that link, and it's laughable. I know these ideas are still out there in cyberland, but oh boy... it's really way off the mark.

_Talking back _- this is simply confusion, arousal, or excitement. 


> Grumbling when annoyed
> "Does he ever grumble at you when you wake him up? Or when you try to move him off his favorite chair? Or when you reach toward his food bowl while he's eating? Or when you touch some "sensitive" part of his body, like his tail or stomach or paw?"


This is NOT dominance or trying to be in charge. The dog is communicating that he does not trust you. He doesn't trust you around food, he doesn't trust you around sensitive areas. Dogs who trust their handlers don't feel the need to warn them with a growl.

_Hanging onto objects _- seriously? Teach a drop cue.

_Pestering you_ - as addled as my brain is, and as distracted as my life gets, if my dogs did NOT pester me to go outside or feed them dinner, poor things would go hungry and get bladder infections.

_Stealing food _- teach a default leave it. Dogs are scavengers, it's what they do, has nothing to do with disrespecting you when they help themselves to food, has to do with not knowing what is appropriate and what is not appropriate.



> "Getting back at you"
> Me: "When Jake doesn't get his own way or when he's upset with you, does he ever "act out" by chewing things up or peeing somewhere in the house?"


Oh geez... anthropomorphize much? Dogs chew because it's fun and they're bored. Dogs pee in the house because they haven't been fully potty trained. Seriously, this is NOT a revenge thing, I promise.



> Staying just out of your reach
> Me: "When you reach your hand toward Jake, does he sometimes dart away from you, keeping just out of reach?"
> 
> Kathy: "Yes, he does....he doesn't want me to catch him if I'm going to put his leash on or give him a bath."


Trust comes to mind again. Teach a recall, play collar grab games.



> Running away from you
> Me: "When you catch Jake doing something wrong, does he run from you? Does he lead you on a merry chase around the house or yard?"
> 
> Kathy:: "Uh-huh. So he can't be scolded. He doesn't always come when I call him, either, unless he knows I have a cookie."


I wouldn't come to someone angry with me either! Not if I had any sense of self preservation.



> "Telling off" strangers or other dogs
> Me: "Does Jake decide who's welcome in your home and who isn't? Does he bark or grumble at visitors even after you've let them in? Does he pitch a fit when he sees another dog?"


Socialization and training issue, not rudeness or dominance.

_Jumping on people _- train a sit.

I'm sorry, but that site is a joke. Even when dogs do form loose packs, they don't have a strict hierarchy. Dogs are SO much more complex and dynamic than a simple alpha to omega hierarchical structure suggests. They have complex social behaviors and rules and language. It's really a disservice to dogs and our relationship with them to make them out to be these simpletons who just want to know who's in charge. As far as I can tell my dogs don't give two hoots about who's in charge. HUMANS care because of our giant egos, but dogs don't.

My dogs ARE my equals. We are partners, they are not servile to me or beneath me. My dogs have better noses, better teeth, more stamina, more athleticism, more knowledge of the natural world than I will ever have. We work together in willing cooperation, mutual understanding and respect. 
I didn't get a dog to have something to dominate. I have dogs because I enjoy their company and hope they enjoy mine!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

On the talking back, Rupert used to do it all the time. He talked when he was happy, when he wanted something from me, when I asked him to do something he didn't really want to do, his growls and grumbles changed depending on what he was feeling. I found it hilarious and I actually really miss it.


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

Vev said:


> I've just been reading this article and it sounds exactly like my dog! It's saying why just positive clicker training won't work f your dog doesn't know he's not pack leader...
> 
> Respect Training Program - Teaching Your Dog To Respect You
> 
> I feel the pack leader thing is correct? Why are so many people against it?


The pack leader/dominance thing comes from a theory of dogs being descendants of the wolf. But this theory is very wrong as dogs are not actually direct descendants of the wolf at all.

Why on earth would you're little dog want to be pack leader? He knows nothing of packs, he knows nothing of leadership.

Did you buy any of the books recommended to you?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

But the article has it spot on about the dog listening to me when I've got a treat or when he's doing tricks but in real life such as loose lead walking my dog just doesn't give a hoot! She just pulls regardless of whether I have a sausage in my hand because she's more interested in the walk and smells! The same with recall. She comes back to me if she wants to but I there is a car down the road I haven't got a hope in hell! I've done all the recall training such as hiding behind trees and using really competitive treats but nothing works when she is out in everyday life.

How do you explain that? Surely it's because she doesn't care about me or respect me enough...? Otherwise she would listen!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Vev said:


> But the article has it spot on about the dog listening to me when I've got a treat or when he's doing tricks but in real life such as loose lead walking my dog just doesn't give a hoot! She just pulls regardless of whether I have a sausage in my hand because she's more interested in the walk and smells! The same with recall. She comes back to me if she wants to but I there is a car down the road I haven't got a hope in hell! I've done all the recall training such as hiding behind trees and using really competitive treats but nothing works when she is out in everyday life.
> 
> How do you explain that? Surely it's because she doesn't care about me or respect me enough...? Otherwise she would listen!


Nope. It's because you haven't conditioned the reinforcer and you're upped criteria too quickly. NO dog cares about a sliver of hot dog by itself more than the exciting environment. However, if you condition the reinforcer and build it's value - through effective training - then the dog WILL come for a sliver of hot dog, or just because YOU are the highest value reinforcer


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay so how do I do all of that? And whee abouts do you live? Just wondering if you were anywhere near me as you seem to have a lot of advice!
I've just been following the way my ADPT TRAINER Has taught me? 
I've bought how to train your dog like a pro by jean Donaldson.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

Vev said:


> But the article has it spot on about the dog listening to me when I've got a treat or when he's doing tricks but in real life such as loose lead walking my dog just doesn't give a hoot! She just pulls regardless of whether I have a sausage in my hand because she's more interested in the walk and smells! The same with recall. She comes back to me if she wants to but I there is a car down the road I haven't got a hope in hell! I've done all the recall training such as hiding behind trees and using really competitive treats but nothing works when she is out in everyday life.
> 
> How do you explain that? Surely it's because she doesn't care about me or respect me enough...? Otherwise she would listen!


because you are not as interesting as everything else going on...

my dog is nearly 6months old he has a fairly good recall , ive worked really hard on it.
but he is getting to that teenage stage where sometimes he will just decide that the dog or person he can see is just too distracting and more interesting than the reward he knows he will get for recall , doesn't mean he doesn't respect me or whatever , just means I need to work harder at training his recall


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Vev said:


> Okay so how do I do all of that?


 LOL! There are entire seminars and books and classes on building reinforcement value! There is a little more to it than a few lines on a forum post!

Start by reading Jean Donaldson's Train Your Dog Like a Pro and plenty of us here can help you if you have questions as you go along.



Vev said:


> And whee abouts do you live? Just wondering if you were anywhere near me as you seem to have a lot of advice!
> I've just been following the way my ADPT TRAINER Has taught me?
> I've bought how to train your dog like a pro by jean Donaldson.


I live in the US 
However many here could probably direct you to a good trainer if you want to share what area you are in...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Vev said:


> But the article has it spot on about the dog listening to me when I've got a treat or when he's doing tricks but in real life such as loose lead walking my dog just doesn't give a hoot! She just pulls regardless of whether I have a sausage in my hand because she's more interested in the walk and smells! The same with recall. She comes back to me if she wants to but I there is a car down the road I haven't got a hope in hell! I've done all the recall training such as hiding behind trees and using really competitive treats but nothing works when she is out in everyday life.
> 
> How do you explain that? Surely it's because she doesn't care about me or respect me enough...? Otherwise she would listen!


This is exactly what I mean by things that have nothing to do with dominance or lack of respect being put down to those things.

I'm in Germany so probably nowhere near you but if you give your general area chances are someone will be able to recommend a trainer near you.


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm in herefordshire in the UK but also live near worcestershire or Gloucestershire. Any ideas?

I'm training my pooch loose lead walking at the moment but using the harness when I haven't got time to practice and just want to walk her. I was told that's the best thing to do otherwise if I just let her pull on some lead walks and not others she will just get confused?


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

Also my current dog trainer was off this site ADPT or whatever she is registered. So why is she talking about the dog staying off furniture to know its place if that is outdated?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Vev said:


> I'm in herefordshire in the UK but also live near worcestershire or Gloucestershire. Any ideas?
> 
> I'm training my pooch loose lead walking at the moment but using the harness when I haven't got time to practice and just want to walk her. I was told that's the best thing to do otherwise if I just let her pull on some lead walks and not others she will just get confused?


That's what I do with Spen. If I have to get from A to B without messing around or just want to get to the fields and can't be bothered insisting on a loose leash he's on his harness. If I'm working on loose leash walking he's on his collar. It's what I did with my last dog too. He picked it up a lot quicker than Spen though


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

Vev said:


> Also my current dog trainer was off this site ADPT or whatever she is registered. So why is she talking about the dog staying off furniture to know its place if that is outdated?


Do you know what the requirements are for APDT membership? I don't know what they are in the UK, but in the US, it's pretty much a send in your check and your a member thing. 
A certified APDT trainer has different requirements, but they're still not very stringent.

So, that could be why you have an APDT trainer who subscribes to dominance theory....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Vev said:


> Also my current dog trainer was off this site ADPT or whatever she is registered. So why is she talking about the dog staying off furniture to know its place if that is outdated?


The trainer I go to is APDT. He believes that dogs shouldn't step onto the kerb before the owner, stay off the furniture and a few other things that I don't subscribe to. I still go to his classes as we do train using treats, toys etc and the dogs and I benefit from them. The trick for me is to do plenty of research and then train in a way that suits you - utilise all sorts of sources. I do control things like passage through the door with mine but for safety, not because I feel that not to would mean the dogs had one up on me - I go out first on the way out so that I can see what's out there and not have them bomb out and they go first on the way in so that they are inside and safe before I follow and close the door.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Do you want your dog on the furniture or not?? Just make a decision and stick to it. Then train for everything else.


----------



## danielblackmore (May 29, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Nope. It's because you haven't conditioned the reinforcer and you're upped criteria too quickly. NO dog cares about a sliver of hot dog by itself more than the exciting environment. However, if you condition the reinforcer and build it's value - through effective training - then the dog WILL come for a sliver of hot dog, or just because YOU are the highest value reinforcer


Spot on.

You need to make yourself the most exiciting thing in the world with recall. My dogs have very good recall and havent 'yet' been in a situation where they haven't come back to me (There will be a time I am sure).

When I was training both my dogs recall, I used high value treats and toys and also dropped my body down to their level and made all kinds of funny noises. When they returned to me they had the biggest fuss made to them with toys and treats etc.

If your dog doesnt come back then it will be best if you get a long lead and re-train your dog recall from scratch.

I am not going to go into how to train recall, because its a widely available resource on the net. I will say that I used similar methods to this, which I have great results from: Dog Training Tips: Come When Called! - YouTube


----------



## mreedglad (Mar 26, 2013)

Vev said:


> Also how do I get my dog to stop sleeping in my bed and start sleeping in her crate without her whining all night a d hating get crate?


If you haven't already done so, you should have your dog go into the crate several times during the day for extended periods of time. What you are trying to accomplish is that the dog will realize that the crate is where it sleeps. Also, before you go to bed take the dog for a long walk so it is exhausted and has to go to sleep. If the dog is exhausted in the crate it will sleep and not be concerned where you are.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

aweful probs here for sure, and dealing with all issues all at once must be tiring and stressful !

i just was thinking of two of the issues, the barking and jumping and biting in overexcitement guests so using the crate...

and the keeping dog off sofa to get her to accept who is boss issue...

well all that whining in the crate would drive anyone beserk ! get to hate the crate fear ? dunno, my dogs like many yell and scream in annoyance each and every time i leave them in the car to go into a shop for examhple...the cease yelling after a few minutes if i am outta sight...if they can SEE me again however they kick off again...maybe the crate in place where she cant see you and tires of yelling for attention ? just a thought

certainly cant have that wildchild around guests with such disruptive behaviour for sure ! 

the coach status thing is an issue some say outdated if not into this alpha dominant dog competing for position hierachy notion...well all i can say is of course having my dogs by me on coach to stroke pleases me and the dogs...but i can say they can be difficult about things...i had sometimes to push and get growled at for moving them from my seat which they seem obseessed to choose to sit on if i am not on it...and as for inter dog rivalry for seats i definately see that in them they race each other sometimes to get the desired place ! as as for sleeping on my bed that too ends up in some conflicts until all are petted a while and i LOSE IT and insist that I am going to have my bed place so GET OFF IT one of you ! lol ! i dont understand why my dogs compete and insist on being on the couch or bed like me but they do and definately compete between the two of them...and if i have a guest, rare, whatever seat the guest has sat on gets suddenly posessed by one of my dogs the second the guest gets off the seat !!! now i am not imagining this and it is not just occasional behaviour...in fact anticipating a guest is going to sit on the GUEST CHAIR by a guest entering the room is enough to get one of my dog leap up on the chair first fast ! to make you smile i hope in all your dreadfully difficult time....i cant bear yelling for attention dogs and it must be hard ignoring her for sure....ask the trainer if being firm with her and letting her up on the coach for cuddles then putting her off it would be ok ?


----------



## mattcollie (Jun 1, 2012)

I sympathise with your plight and don't have enough knowledge about training etc to advise but feel the guys on here really know what they are talking about and have helped me loads . I have made similar mistakes to you . Being a sensitive person i have fused my dog like a baby this had led to him pushing boundaries more and more. In effect i created the problem s cos if he though he could get away with anything why would he not try. i don't believe in punishing him for things i have not taught him but have come to understand that i need to teach him how i want to him to behave if he is jumping up i tell him noand order him to sit he then gets praise or a treat. Using the long line on lead s to shape his behaviour and teach commands. It feels like he respects me so much more now and us calmer. I am forever learning but at the end of the day i feel safer and more in control and that's what he needs. Good luck. If you love him so much it Will be worth all the work x xilk


----------

